# Baked on brake dust



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

I have a very small amount of this on my wheels, will ironx remove it? I have ipa,clay and bilberry also. Gave my wheels a quick wash with stardrops today didnt have time to try anything else


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Iron x should do the job :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Indeed Iron-X will do the job :thumb:


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

If it isn't too bad you could also try SRP if you have some.

Heres what happened to me. http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=238013


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Iron-x is impressive in smashing through a lot of that crud, but you'll still have to scrub them with something else. I'm still waiting on my wolfs brake duster to turn up to compare. It's meant to have more cleaning ability and dwell time, but slower reaction time. 

My favourite for wheels and baked on crud is Sonax extreme.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

For fast cleaning Sonax Extreme still has the edge for me. Wolf's Deironizer is good though, especially if you have the time to leave to work for a good few hours.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

The cheaper option would be to use Autosmart Fallout Remover, does the same job as Iron X.
This product doesn't bleed though, hence the difference in price.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Used Iron x on mine today for the first time and must admit I was pretty pleased with the results


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

I used iron x yesterday and did the job. I sprayed it on, left it for 5/10 minutes then rinsed. There was still a very small amout left so I sprayed it onto an old toothbrush and agitated, that completed the job. Sealed with fk1000 job's a good 'un :thumb:


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Sep 12, 2010)

Perhaps a silly question, but do you have to be careful about spraying IronX around brake disks?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

WaxOnWaxOff said:


> Perhaps a silly question, but do you have to be careful about spraying IronX around brake disks?


It'll turn them purple/red, and can eat off the pad build up on them. They'll look rusty afterwards, until you go for a drive. I always do a few brake stops (same as bedding in new brakes) afterwards.


----------



## details (May 13, 2009)

Autosmart treble x will work be careful ruins plastic centre caps and diamond cut alloys iirc


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

details said:


> Autosmart treble x will work be careful ruins plastic centre caps and diamond cut alloys iirc


No real need for something so strong that can cause damage when plenty of other options out there that will do the job without causing any damage.

Treble X is used on the whole by cheap valeting companys or delaers for quick turn around of cars as it is a strong acid based cleaner fine on wheels in good condtion but not something i would recommend for people who want to keep there wheels looking shiny of course like anything there is a place for it.

As been said iron X will do the job after a good clean with your billberry :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

srp i so versatile, is a great product to have, i have mentioned this product many times, certainly brought the alloys up well, on the pro drive alloys, its amazing the cleaning power of srp, plus adds some protection behind...


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> srp i so versatile, is a great product to have, i have mentioned this product many times, certainly brought the alloys up well, on the pro drive alloys, its amazing the cleaning power of srp, plus adds some protection behind...


I've never thought of trying SRP on Alloys... My dads has some encrusted crud on, mite be a one for the spring to try, Cheers Trip :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Sirmally2 said:


> I've never thought of trying SRP on Alloys... My dads has some encrusted crud on, mite be a one for the spring to try, Cheers Trip :thumb:


No problem sirmally2, anytime, thats what i'm here for, helping plus being on the best forum going on the internet, anytime :thumb:


----------

